# Was your competition canceled because of the Coronavirus?



## CornerCutter (Mar 12, 2020)

This is a thread to discuss canceled competitions. What competition near you was canceled because of Covid-19?

WCA posted an article with the list of canceled competitions: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/cancelled-competitions


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 12, 2020)

west seattle favorites was canceled


----------



## ProStar (Mar 12, 2020)

Mines fine, I'm going in 2 days


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 12, 2020)

Please see below for information regarding competitions that have been recently cancelled.



Ponikva Open 2020 - Ponikva, Slovenia (March 14, 2020)
Murcia Skewb 2020 - Puente Tocinos, Murcia, Spain (March 14, 2020)
Severna Park Open 2020 - Severna Park, Maryland, USA (March 14, 2020)
PBQ Los Angeles 2020 - Los Angeles, California, USA (March 14, 2020)
Spokane PI Day 2020 - Spokane, Washington, USA (March 14, 2020)
GLS Cup I 2020 - Gdańsk, Poland (March 14 - 15, 2020)
Polish Speedcubing Tour Pszczyna 2020 - Pszczyna, Poland (March 14 - 15, 2020)
U.R.A. Funky Cubes 2020 - Bucuresti, Romania (March 14 - 15, 2020)
Serbian Championship 2020 - Belgrade, Serbia (March 14 - 15, 2020)
West Seattle Favorites 2020 - Seattle, Washington, USA (March 21, 2020)
Rodo Open 2020 - Peso da Régua, Portugal (March 21, 2020)
PoliMi Spring 2020 - Milan, Italy (March 21, 2020)
Please Be Quiet Korea 2020 - Seoul, Republic of Korea (March 21, 2020)
Sofia Spring 2020 - Sofia, Bulgaria (March 21, 2020)
Kostelec Open 2020 - Červený Kostelce, Czech Republic (March 21, 2020)
KMG Special 2020 - Frederiksberg, Denmark (March 21 - 22, 2020)
Lubelska Liga Speedcubingu III 2020 - Bełżyce, Poland (March 21 - 22, 2020)
LTM Abu Dhabi Open 2020 - Abu Dhabi, UAE (March 27 - 28, 2020)
Norwegian Championship 2020 - Kjeller, Norway (March 27 - 29, 2020)
Szczytno Open 2020 - Szczytno, Poland (March 28, 2020)
SNU Open 2020 Gautam Buddha Nagar, Uttar Pradesh, India (March 28 - 29, 2020)
Aarhus Spring 2020 - Aarhus, Denmark (April 4 - 5, 2020)
Oregon State Favorites 2020 - Corvallis, Oregon, USA (April 25, 2020)

The following venue locations for FMC Europe 2020 (March 22, 2020) have also been cancelled. *Note that other locations will still be active. See the competition website for more information.*



Milano, Italy
Rome, Italy
Cernevy Kostelec, Czech Republic
Bełżyce, Poland
Sofia, Bulgaria
Frederiksberg, Denmark
Skopje, North Macedonia

Please contact the competition organizers with any questions regarding the competitions listed.

Found this on the WCA website.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Please see below for information regarding competitions that have been recently cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the link leads to.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That's what the link leads to.


Ooh sorry.


----------



## carcass (Mar 13, 2020)

My competition Utah Pi Open 2020 was cancelled because of recent cases here(Utah Jazz players).


----------



## Tabe (Mar 13, 2020)

Yep, the comp I organized (Spokane Pi Day 2020) has been cancelled. Sucks.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Mar 13, 2020)

Mine isn’t cancelled yet, I hope there’s less of a chance for smaller comps like the one I’m going to to get cancelled.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2020)

Yep, we canceled a competition that we had planned for March 28th.


----------



## Waffleman101 (Mar 13, 2020)

Mine wasn't cancelled, per se... my parents just won't let me go... due to coronavirus


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 13, 2020)

Update on COVID-19 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## porkynator (Mar 13, 2020)

Yesterday I had to cancel the competition I was organizing for tomorrow. I had already printed the attendance certificates


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Mar 13, 2020)

porkynator said:


> Yesterday I had to cancel the competition I was organizing for tomorrow. I had already printed the attendance certificates


This is in Italy I assume? I hope everything is alright for you guys over there, with the curfews and all that.


----------



## yourmotherfly (Mar 13, 2020)

mine was supposed to be held on 22nd feb, but got cancelled


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 13, 2020)

Cancelled, well before the whole thing blew up in the rest of the world.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 13, 2020)

Yup, not cancelled yet but certainly will be.


----------



## Josh_ (Mar 13, 2020)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Yup, not cancelled yet but certainly will be.


I was looking forward to that one


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 13, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> I was looking forward to that one


We’ll try to reschedule it as best we can in the coming months.


----------



## xcross (Mar 13, 2020)

Waffleman101 said:


> Mine wasn't cancelled, per se... my parents just won't let me go... due to coronavirus



Can relate. Would have been my first comp!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 13, 2020)

Yep, two in fact: West Seattle Favorites and Mental Breakdown Beaverton.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 14, 2020)

carcass said:


> My competition Utah Pi Open 2020 was cancelled because of recent cases here(Utah Jazz players).



Just some clarification (I know the organizers), it was cancelled due to venue decision, influenced by the large gathering ban in Utah.


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2020)

Was going to go to a comp, didn't end up getting to go for other reasons...
Anyway, in Nebraska, there are only 13 people with Coronavirus, and yet the school principal was considering shutting down school for the next week and us doing classes from home. It didn't end up happening, but it got close and we don't know if it's going be cancelled or when.
In any case, I don't see why everyone is making a big deal of Coronavirus. Shutting down a competition because of Coronavirus concerns makes sense near Wuhan or some place with a high concentration of patients, say, over 0.1%, but people postponing and/or shutting down everything because of one virus is kind of unwise in my opinion.
I'm just saying that if people would just realize that they can't contain the virus at this point and that it's going to be an annual thing, people would stop freaking out, and there should be no reason to worry.
Anyone who has read this is free to disagree, but I'm simply stating my opinion.
(Also, in case you're wondering, we have enough toilet paper to last us through August.)


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 14, 2020)

White KB said:


> Was going to go to a comp, didn't end up getting to go for other reasons...
> Anyway, in Nebraska, there are only 13 people with Coronavirus, and yet the school principal was considering shutting down school for the next week and us doing classes from home. It didn't end up happening, but it got close and we don't know if it's going be cancelled or when.
> In any case, I don't see why everyone is making a big deal of Coronavirus. Shutting down a competition because of Coronavirus concerns makes sense near Wuhan or some place with a high concentration of patients, say, over 0.1%, but people postponing and/or shutting down everything because of one virus is kind of unwise in my opinion.
> I'm just saying that if people would just realize that they can't contain the virus at this point and that it's going to be an annual thing, people would stop freaking out, and there should be no reason to worry.
> ...



There's a lot that's concerning about your post, and I highly encourage you to read through the other COVID-19 related thread here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/coronavirus-with-cubes.76630/

Additionally, this is one of the more informative videos I've seen about why this virus is scary, and may explain why even 13 people infected in your state (not counting unconfirmed cases) is highly concerning:


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 14, 2020)

Also please read the announcement on the WCA website:





__





World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## porkynator (Mar 14, 2020)

dodecicosidodecahedron said:


> This is in Italy I assume? I hope everything is alright for you guys over there, with the curfews and all that.



No, actually I live in Luxembourg now, the comp was Luxembourg Pi Day 2020. Comps in Italy were cancelled 10 days ago - not a coincidence that, looking at the numbers, Italy seems to be around 10 days ahead of the other big European countries. I think the rest of Europe is moving towards the same kind of restrictions soon.

My family and friends in Italy are ok, thanks for asking. Staying home for a long period is not so bad when you have internet and phones.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 14, 2020)

Dang all the good comps that I’ve been looking forward to (cuz they had clock and fmc) have been or are definitely going to be cancelled. Sucks cuz I’ve gotten much better since my last comps.


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m scared that Omaha Virtual Cubing 2020 will get cancelled because of COVID-19. I don’t get a ton of comps in my area, and the ones that are at least somewhat close (3ish hours) my parents don’t want to drive to. It‘ll be my first comp since October and I would really not like to have to wait longer, but if I must I will. It’s one of two USA comps for March 21-22nd that hasn’t been cancelled yet, so maybe that’s a good sign.


----------



## kubesolver (Mar 14, 2020)

White KB said:


> I don't see why everyone is making a big deal of Coronavirus





White KB said:


> Anyone who has read this is free to disagree, but I'm simply stating my opinion.


Consider the following statement:

"When solving a cube the more moves you make the more time it takes so the fastest method will be the one that solves cube in the smallest number of moves.
I don't see why everyone is using move inefficient methods"

It's very logical and yet terribly wrong. It might be someone's opinion. Doesn't make it right in any way.
The real conclusion should be that if all top cubers are doing something that my 5 minutes of logical thinking proves wrong then something is wrong either with my logic or some of my assumptions. Not they are obviously wrong. 
Think about it


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 14, 2020)

UMD is closed, so any SNS competitions for a little while will most likely be canceled. I live in Virginia, my county is closed until April 16, and all Virginia schools are closed for a minimum of two weeks, so any competitions held in a school cafeteria/gym will also be closed. I'm pretty sure that Maryland is in a similar situation, so a lot of Northeast comps will probably cancelled in the relatively near future as the situation gets worse. And I'm hearing rumors the the VA governor is planning a state-wide quarantine.



Kit Clement said:


> There's a lot that's concerning about your post, and I highly encourage you to read through the other COVID-19 related thread here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/coronavirus-with-cubes.76630/
> 
> Additionally, this is one of the more informative videos I've seen about why this virus is scary, and may explain why even 13 people infected in your state (not counting unconfirmed cases) is highly concerning:


(Sorry for the double post, but this is not related to my last comment.)

Anyway, here's what people need to consider: COVID-19 attacks the lungs. We will soon run out of breathing tubes in hospitals. What will the US do then? We are way behind other countries in terms of out capacity to test cases. And the virus is dormant for several days before symptoms appear. 

Here is a graph from r/dataisbeautiful, on reddit (admittedly a couple days behind): 
What this image means is that the US is going to (almost certainly) be at a similar scale to Italy within a matter of days. On a much larger scale. And the estimated number of true cases is much, much, _much_ higher. @Kit Clement, you made a point when you said "may explain why even 13 people infected in your state (not counting unconfirmed cases) is highly concerning." That is because if there are 13 _confirmed _cases, the actual number of cases is more likely in the thousands. 

People who think "It's just like the Flu, nothing to worry about", you all are wrong. To lots of people, this virus can cause the patient to have pneumonia, or pneumonia-like symptoms. Maybe you, myself included, are young and at no risk. But surely you know somebody who is at risk. Even if they just have something as simple and common as asthma, they are at risk. Why put their lives in danger? The WCA cancelling competitions, while might seem like an overreaction, is actually better for us all in the long term.


----------



## NoProblemCuber SRB (Mar 14, 2020)

serbian championship was cancelled ugh


----------



## ProStar (Mar 16, 2020)

_Announced by Lauren Clement on Saturday, March 14, 2020, 1:16 AM EDT_
Dear WCA Community,

Today, the WCA Board met in an emergency Board meeting to decide how to address the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic and what we can do to help minimize the spread. The Board of Directors have agreed upon the following approach.

*Out of an abundance of caution, Delegates have been requested to cancel all WCA Competitions even when the holding of the competition does not contravene any local government or health organization directives for competitions held between March 17th and April 19th.*

Competitions that are held will be required to take extreme measures of care to help mitigate and prevent the spread of the virus including, but not limited to:


Where practicable and available Competition Organizers and attending Delegates should provide hand sanitizer.
Competitors should be encouraged to bring hand sanitizer and sanitizer wipes with them even if these will be provided.
Competitors should be directed to sanitize their hands or wash them with soap and water whenever practicable.
All attendees should be encouraged to wipe their puzzles with sanitized wipes as often as they can and especially when their puzzles are passed from person to person.
All attendees should be encouraged to bring disposable tissues with them.
In the event that an attendee needs to cough or sneeze, ask that they do so into a disposable tissue or into the crook of their elbow.
During inspection, competitors are permitted to wipe their puzzles with a sanitized wipe.
Where practicable please wipe the solving station and scrambling tables with sanitized wipes and at least between rounds and groups.
All competitions held between Tuesday, March 17th and Sunday, April 19th can only proceed with the express written consent of the WCA Board of Directors.

During this time, we ask competitors and their families to exercise caution and evaluate the risk when deciding to attend a competition.


Under no circumstances should anyone that shows any symptoms associated with COVID-19 attend a WCA Competition. This includes any guests of Competitors. Those symptoms include, but are not limited to:
Fever / High temperature
Cough
Shortness of breath

Anyone who has been into contact in the last two weeks with somebody who has a confirmed case of COVID-19 should not attend any WCA Competition.
Vulnerable people should not attend any WCA Competition.
Delegates have been asked to amend the refund policy to provide competitors with refunds on cancellations that are notified up to the date before the first day of the competition. Competitors who are feeling ill or who do not feel safe attending a competition are asked to contact the Organizer(s) and/or Delegate(s) of the competition.

No new competitions will be announced where the first date of the competition is on or before April 19th. Competitions in which the first day of the competition is on or before May 15th will require express written permission of the Board. Delegates have been advised not to plan any new competition before May 15th. Competitions may still be subject to cancellation.

This policy is in effect until April 19th, but may be extended at the discretion of Board of Directors.

We appreciate that the situation and severity of spread of the virus is vastly different all around the world, but we have a responsibility to protect our WCA Staff, Competition Organizers, Competitors, and the general public.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 16, 2020)

EDIT: I realize you already provided the link to the source on reddit. Thanks for sharing. 



Competition Cuber said:


> UMD is closed, so any SNS competitions for a little while will most likely be canceled. I live in Virginia, my county is closed until April 16, and all Virginia schools are closed for a minimum of two weeks, so any competitions held in a school cafeteria/gym will also be closed. I'm pretty sure that Maryland is in a similar situation, so a lot of Northeast comps will probably cancelled in the relatively near future as the situation gets worse. And I'm hearing rumors the the VA governor is planning a state-wide quarantine.
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the double post, but this is not related to my last comment.)
> ...


Have you been compiling this data yourself from WHO situation reports or where does this info come from? I think it’s a fantastic graphic for putting our situation in the US in perspective since we are still so early in the potential (and inevitable IMHO) growth of this virus.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 16, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> EDIT: I realize you already provided the link to the source on reddit. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Have you been compiling this data yourself from WHO situation reports or where does this info come from? I think it’s a fantastic graphic for putting our situation in the US in perspective since we are still so early in the potential (and inevitable IMHO) growth of this virus.


Thanks, but don't give me credit. There are newer graphs and charts out by now.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 16, 2020)

My comp is canceled.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 16, 2020)

baseballjello67 said:


> yes brooklyn spring 2020 was canceled danget i was really lookling forward to it


Me too. Rip


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 16, 2020)

Virginia banned all gatherings over 50 people, effectively cancelling all competitions in the state.


----------



## Capcubeing (Mar 16, 2020)

cape fear spring ):


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 16, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> Thanks, but don't give me credit. There are newer graphs and charts out by now.


Most definitely. But getting the conversation started early in your community is important in a situation that changes drastically even by the hour. Your post definitely pointed me in the direction of learning from the parts of the world that are further along this crazy road than we are in the US.


----------



## White KB (Mar 17, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> There's a lot that's concerning about your post, and I highly encourage you to read through the other COVID-19 related thread here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/coronavirus-with-cubes.76630/
> 
> Additionally, this is one of the more informative videos I've seen about why this virus is scary, and may explain why even 13 people infected in your state (not counting unconfirmed cases) is highly concerning:



A lot has happened and my opinion has changed since then. Let me explain.
On Sunday, March 15, 2020 @ around 4:30 PM, I found out that school was going to be cancelled this week as an extension to Spring Break. I have done more research, and understand the situation a lot better now. I did not mean to offend anyone, as I said, I was stating my opinion at the time. Thank you for providing some feedback, as it is much appreciated.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 17, 2020)

White KB said:


> A lot has happened and my opinion has changed since then. Let me explain.
> On Sunday, March 15, 2020 @ around 4:30 PM, I found out that school was going to be cancelled this week as an extension to Spring Break. I have done more research, and understand the situation a lot better now. I did not mean to offend anyone, as I said, I was stating my opinion at the time. Thank you for providing some feedback, as it is much appreciated.



Glad to hear it! I'll admit I had very uninformed opinions about the virus a few weeks ago too, and my worldview was changing on a daily basis.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 17, 2020)

I know it's late, but


White KB said:


> I'm just saying that if people would just realize that they can't contain the virus at this point


The point is not to contain, but rather to slow it down so doctors can keep up


White KB said:


> that it's going to be an annual thing


It almost certainly won't be annual. SARS, another coronavirus, was not annual along with the overwhelming majority of other viruses out there.

Edit:


Competition Cuber said:


> Virginia banned all gatherings over 50 people, effectively cancelling all competitions in the state.


Wait what? I was not aware of this!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 17, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> Virginia banned all gatherings over 50 people, effectively cancelling all competitions in the state.


The WCA has requested that all competitions are cancelled. Most competitions indeed are. We expect at most 12 competitions worldwide in the next month, as opposed to ten times that in a normal month. And out of those 12 competitions, most likely more than half of those will be cancelled, if not all of them. 

That being said, in Europe, more and more countries are going into complete lockdown. That includes not even being allowed to leave the house. Extreme measures for an exteme situation. Good luck everyone.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 17, 2020)

I had a slight temperature and sore throat over the weekend, and as a precaution, the school says I need to stay at home for 7 days before returning to school . At least 12 others have been sent home as well.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 17, 2020)

All schools are closed in the Netherlands, as well as all restaurants, hotels, bars, coffeeshops, sports clubs, gyms, etc. I'm expecting clothing stores and other non essential stores will also close soon and we'll have only supermarkets, drugstores, gas stations and other essentials remaining open.


----------



## MBCubes (Mar 17, 2020)

I was supposed to have a competition this weekend Mishawaka round 3 but it got cancelled and it was also supposed to be my first comp where I would be staffing


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 17, 2020)

I could see the weekly comps getting real popular as real competitions get cancelled worldwide.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I had a slight temperature and sore throat over the weekend, and as a precaution, the school says I need to stay at home for 7 days before returning to school . At least 12 others have been sent home as well.



Yeah my little sister couldn't go to dance for a month when she had a one day stomach virus because of corona


----------



## Datspedcube (Mar 17, 2020)

White KB said:


> Was going to go to a comp, didn't end up getting to go for other reasons...
> Anyway, in Nebraska, there are only 13 people with Coronavirus, and yet the school principal was considering shutting down school for the next week and us doing classes from home. It didn't end up happening, but it got close and we don't know if it's going be cancelled or when.
> In any case, I don't see why everyone is making a big deal of Coronavirus. Shutting down a competition because of Coronavirus concerns makes sense near Wuhan or some place with a high concentration of patients, say, over 0.1%, but people postponing and/or shutting down everything because of one virus is kind of unwise in my opinion.
> I'm just saying that if people would just realize that they can't contain the virus at this point and that it's going to be an annual thing, people would stop freaking out, and there should be no reason to worry.
> ...


I definitely agree with this.



Competition Cuber said:


> Virginia banned all gatherings over 50 people, effectively cancelling all competitions in the state.


I was going to that comp


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 17, 2020)

Datspedcube said:


> I definitely agree with this.


What a silly thing to say, with out giving any reason for your "agreement" and any thoughts or comments to it. Maybe you should start with reading the World news, CDC's thoughts, WHO's thoughts, any local health organizations recommendations, US laws being put in to affect for a month or two etc. before you say you agree with @White KB ...who to b clear and what I would like to point your attention to, changed his mind on what he said in light of recent news after his initial comment.

To repost what @White KB posted above: 
"A lot has happened and my opinion has changed since then. Let me explain.
On Sunday, March 15, 2020 @ around 4:30 PM, I found out that school was going to be cancelled this week as an extension to Spring Break. I have done more research, and understand the situation a lot better now. I did not mean to offend anyone, as I said, I was stating my opinion at the time. Thank you for providing some feedback, as it is much appreciated."


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 18, 2020)

None of the comps im going to are cancelled, but they were ones I was gonna go to but couldn't becuaue they were too far away. Also, @CornerCutter I think it would be interesting if you made an episode on cubing and Coronavirus, perhaps interviewing several cubers and their opinions etc. I think it would be very interesting, as it is what is all over the news right now


----------



## brododragon (Mar 18, 2020)

In Virgina they limited the max gathering of people _to ten._


----------



## ProStar (Mar 18, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> None of the comps im going to are cancelled, but they were ones I was gonna go to but couldn't becuaue they were too far away. Also, @CornerCutter I think it would be interesting if you made an episode on cubing and Coronavirus, perhaps interviewing several cubers and their opinions etc. I think it would be very interesting, as it is what is all over the news right now



It'd be a good topic for cuber chats, or even a debate where the opposing sides are whether or not we should be this worried about corona


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> In Virgina they limited the max gathering of people _to ten._


Same for Washington


----------



## brododragon (Mar 18, 2020)

Here's another source: https://ruwix.com/the-rubiks-cube/advanced-cfop-fridrich/first-two-layers-f2l/


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Here's another source: https://ruwix.com/the-rubiks-cube/advanced-cfop-fridrich/first-two-layers-f2l/


Why we need the confused emoji.


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 18, 2020)

In australia we have a gathering ban on 500 outdoors and 100 indoors


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> Virginia banned all gatherings over 50 people, effectively cancelling all competitions in the state.


Minnesota is all gatherings over 10 people.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Minnesota is all gatherings over 10 people.


VA did as well now.


----------



## Sowrduk (Mar 19, 2020)

I could've gone to Canberra Classic, but it got cancelled. In Sydney, only schools with confirmed cases are closed and also, no more than 100 people can be in the same room, so it removes all the camps and excursions while school is going ahead as normal, and still encourages students to attend school if they are not sick.


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Mar 20, 2020)

I think it is over 10 people in the entire U.S.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 22, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> I think it is over 10 people in the entire U.S.


Yes, that is what President Trump recommended.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 22, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> I think it is over 10 people in the entire U.S.


There is no set policy for the US. The federal government can make recommendations but can't ban gatherings because of the First Amendment. Various states have issued orders, with 10 being the most common limit, but they aren't exactly enforcing them. That's because of two things: 1) they don't want the negative publicity of arresting people simply for gathering together and; 2) they are afraid of the inevitable legal challenges (on First Amendment grounds) that would follow if they do arrest people.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Tabe said:


> There is no set policy for the US. The federal government can make recommendations but can't ban gatherings because of the First Amendment. Various states have issued orders, with 10 being the most common limit, but they aren't exactly enforcing them. That's because of two things: 1) they don't want the negative publicity of arresting people simply for gathering together and; 2) they are afraid of the inevitable legal challenges (on First Amendment grounds) that would follow if they do arrest people.


Yes, anything that they say is a recommendation, not a law.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 22, 2020)

Sowrduk said:


> I could've gone to Canberra Classic, but it got cancelled. In Sydney, only schools with confirmed cases are closed and also, no more than 100 people can be in the same room, so it removes all the camps and excursions while school is going ahead as normal, and still encourages students to attend school if they are not sick.


Yeah our music camp got cancelled rip
All assemblies and year meetings have been cancelled do out school starts late on fridays. Also sport is cancelled


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 22, 2020)

Tabe said:


> There is no set policy for the US. The federal government can make recommendations but can't ban gatherings because of the First Amendment. Various states have issued orders, with 10 being the most common limit, but they aren't exactly enforcing them. That's because of two things: 1) they don't want the negative publicity of arresting people simply for gathering together and; 2) they are afraid of the inevitable legal challenges (on First Amendment grounds) that would follow if they do arrest people.


True'ish...But if people actually cared for others then themselves in a time like this and thought of the better good (which sadly many people do not) then this would not even be necessary to consider. And if it came to it, I do not think certain people would care about the "negative publicity" if what they are enforcing is for the whole of he USA and good and more often then not, they have to do it since those people that blow off warnings are acting childlike and an "adult" has to step in.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 22, 2020)

For anyone interested!





Cubing at Home


Online Cubing Competition for Quarantiners




www.cubingathome.com




This is organized by cubingusa btw and they said they’ll probably do more comps!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> For anyone interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that’s nice. I might compete depending on timezones.

Edit:Yeah I will, it’s only 4 hours behind.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 22, 2020)

North American Champs got canceled! I was first on the psych sheet for megaminx too! (((


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 31, 2021)

My Pikes Peak summer B and basc speedcubing 28 Am was cancelled. I just found out about BASC speedcubing today.


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 31, 2021)

No, because I didn't even sign up for any comp due to coronavirus.


----------

